# loader prompt: list / on other device



## Seeker (Jun 22, 2010)

I've escaped to loader prompt:
Current device is disk0s3a, from which this loader is running.
My USB stick is device1 and device1s2a is UFS /, on which I would like to reach some file or simply list directory.
Syntax?


----------

